# Custom Center Band



## DCBluesman (Oct 16, 2008)

Created by Jeff Demand


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 17, 2008)

wow that is sweet looking


----------



## broitblat (Oct 17, 2008)

I guess that's when you really know that penmaking is in your genes 

  -Barry


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 17, 2008)

broitblat said:


> I guess that's when you really know that penmaking is in your genes
> 
> -Barry




Lou, that is a great center band.

Barry, that is hilarious!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 17, 2008)

Lou nobody strands a chance with you around!


----------



## leehljp (Oct 17, 2008)

Great looking CB Lou! Is it going to stay one of a kind, or will there be others following?


----------



## tim self (Oct 17, 2008)

No, that would be cloning!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 17, 2008)

Well done Lou and leading the pack.  I really think the evolution of the advanced penmakers on this site will be following the path of making our own personalized components.  While some are able to differentiate their pens by creating unusual and signature blanks, there are just too many of us making pens from similar components to tell most apart and identify the maker.  Making wax models which is the process for doing this is fairly easy to get started and customization is then up to your imagination.   I have a few clips and centerbands in progress and hope to be posting in the near future.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 17, 2008)

BRobbins629 said:


> Well done Lou and leading the pack. I really think the evolution of the advanced penmakers on this site will be following the path of making our own personalized components. While some are able to differentiate their pens by creating unusual and signature blanks, there are just too many of us making pens from similar components to tell most apart and identify the maker. Making wax models which is the process for doing this is fairly easy to get started and customization is then up to your imagination. I have a few clips and centerbands in progress and hope to be posting in the near future. Thanks for sharing.


 
Bruce, 

Are you now doing lost wax casting?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 17, 2008)

Blind_Squirrel said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Are you now doing lost wax casting?


That would be a yes. Taking a class at the local art studio.  Last night was my first cast - not perfect, but encouraging.  Needs some repair that may take 2 more class sessions, but hope to eventually post.  Have 3 pieces ready to be cast next week. (Sorry for hijacking the thread Lou)


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 18, 2008)

This is the second center band Jeff Demand has made for my pens.  This one was the first.








Fortunately for me, I have had a helping hand with the artistry from PR Princess. As I've said before, I just make pretty wood pens. The rest I leave to the experts. Jeff is a member and can be reached through the forum email.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 18, 2008)

Absolutely awesome, Lou. But it just ain't fair!


----------



## desertyellow (Oct 19, 2008)

FABULOSO!


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 24, 2008)

When can we start ordering custom bands?


----------



## Darley (Oct 24, 2008)

Lou I know you was working on custom CB but this is really good looking for the first great work  for both of you


----------

